# train show advice



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

hi friends, im going to a train show this weekend (wilmington nc) and was hoping some of you would give us some secrets for finding good deals at train shows. is it a good place to buy anything or certin things, thanks for any help


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Have fun at the show! And welcome to the forum. 

Here are some tips:

1. Make a list of things you're trying to find. Are there certain parts you need? Is there something special you haven't been able to find elsewhere? You'll be surprised at just how quickly you forget what you need when you start seeing all the cool stuff at the show.

2. Dig through boxes. Depending on what you're modeling, and how much kitbashing you're up for, you'd be surprised what you find in boxes the dealers just want to unload. And they'll let it go for next to nothing just to not have to carry it back to the truck when the show is over.

3. The shows are a good place to find bits and pieces, and if you go in with your list and an idea of what you're willing to spend for each item you'll be fine. Make sure you go in with a rough idea of the value of things. 

Most of the time I find the dealers at the shows to be pretty fair. As long as you know what you want and how much you want to spend, you should be in good shape.

Above all, have fun at the show! Be willing to talk to the dealers and other people there. You'll be surprised at just how much you'll learn.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great tips from Erk, above. Thumbs-up on the junk bins ... some of my best find there.

When considering going to a show, there's always the "Great Debate": Do I go on Saturday when there's more stuff but likely higher prices, or do I go on Sunday when there's less stuff, but better deals to be had?

If anyone ever figures out the right answer to that question, please let me know!!!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Go both days! 

Saturday: Get the stuff you absolutely can't live without, and you know will be snatched up.

Sunday: Bargain hunting.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

erkenbrand, TJ,
Both give great advice. :thumbsup:
I would say my advice would be Buy some things for Us North Westerners that don't have any train shows.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I'm envious, I've only heard about the buys you can get at the train shows!


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> erkenbrand, TJ,
> ... Us North Westerners that don't have any train shows.


Why don't you head on up to the SuperTrain show in Calgary? It is only a day's drive each way?

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Calgary,+Alberta&daddr=Sandpoint,+ID,+USA&geocode=FYjiCgMd-p8z-SnVP4SfA3BxUzE6tlK2sTttJg%3BFW6k4AId4IkN-SlBRf8tM9FjUzF7cenP6zRUqw&hl=en&mra=ls&sll=49.66051,-115.15894&sspn=4.07499,8.305664&ie=UTF8&z=7


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I cant wait

April 16-17 I will be there:thumbsup:



Edit : while your in calg hit up hobby west's dicount section (appearantly the owner went around buying up old hobby shops) they have TONS of atlas track for 50.C or turnouts for $5....and walls of 2-5 dollar cars O, Ho and N....Ill bet they will have a booth at the show


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cowboy, 
Thank You! I will be definitely be going to that one! Want to see Calgary anyway! Bonus! Been to allot of gun shows but never gotten to a train show!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Oddly enough, you'll find that the gun show and train show have some of the same feel, and a very similar crow.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Trains shows are a great place to pick up used rolling stock Cheap.
Great way to find stuff not made anymore.

If looking for used locos,,test run them on a operating layout,,there
should be a running layout someplace.

Do not be affraid to haggle. Some merchants would rather sell at a discount
than pack it back up and take it back home.
If he does not want to haggle,,walk. Merchants loss not yours. Try again later
near closing time.

Examine rolling stock carefully before buying. 
Sometimes the damaged side is facing down.

If parts are obviously missing,,Haggle.

Sometimes already built buildings, previously owned are for sale, Haggle, depending on the condition it is in.

Crash course on the Art of the Haggle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm7K4VM_7Rg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> Oddly enough, you'll find that the gun show and train show have some of the same feel, and a very similar crow.


Got a lot of my gun collection at local gunshows.  I did a bunch of it using the on-line gun auction sites as well.


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks guys, all very good advice, 200.00 bucks should carry me well you think?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dollar budget for train stuff is individual and relative to each person, of course. That said, I usually try to keep my show finds to under $75 or $100, but I'll have a few bucks in reserve ... just in case I hear some gotta-have taunting siren calling my name.

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Have fun!!!*

Have fun and go on Sunday! Having a shopping list is huge and taking your time to find neat stuff is also huge. If you feel overwhelmed...step to the refreshment area and just take a seat. Just have fun and take it all in...it's too cool! If you have a camera take some shots and remember to thank the people who run the Layout...it helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

good stuff keep it coming guys


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

while you guys are in calgary you can also check out the CP's classification yard "alyth" right downtown calg - its pretty big

calgary tower makes for a wicked view or just cruisin around is cool, tons and tons of stuff to see:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey all, I will be going to two train shows near Denver. Estes park on February 19th, and Denver on Feb. 26th. I hope I budget well. I will mainly be looking for desert scenery, Busch late summer grass to be exact. I will also get some new rolling stock.

Any ideas on an excursion train for my layout - I only have 18" turns and want to have a steam era passenger train. I will add a larger parking lot when this goes on the layout. I am really looking for a decently priced steam loco that will look ok on 18" curves


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

If anyone is interested they have hotels offering a special rate for the Supertrain 2011 show.
http://www.supertrain.ca/Visitors.html


----------

